# Solution For Fitting Sheets On Bunk Mattresses



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone 
I am too cheap to spend $ on custom fitted sheets for the bunk mattresses in my rig, so I found an alternative solution that works. I found that a normal cheap sleeping bag fits zippered up around the mattress fit perfectly. When they need washing, simply remove them. It may not work on wide bunks, but both of mine are 30" x 72". 
Just thought I would pass this on. 
Steve


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

I did the same thing on our 28BHS. Plus it gives a little extra padding. Those mattresses are thin.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Flat sheets with hospital/military corners also work well. They strip right off, no difference between top or bottom and also very cheap. We use all white on all 4 bunks so they all go into a bleach wash after a trip. ----Mike


----------

